

Free niche search engine idea - abcde

There has been some discussions regarding how to create a niche search engine that can nibble at google's market share. Here is my (free) idea: create a search engine for connections. Instead of searching for a single thing, let the user enter several "things" and try to find the connection between them.
======
okeumeni
I am personally very interested in any new search engine niche, but I need
your help in telling me a bit more about your Idea. Can you please describe a
simple scenario and explain how can this be helpful to you?

~~~
abcde
Well, I was thinking that if you wanted to find the connection between say,
any connection between Ash trees and the portrayal of warfare in ancient
mythology, such a search engine could be helpful.

------
trickjarrett
It's a very interesting concept but I fail to see where it will really be
useful? Can you give me an everyday example of when you'd need to search for
the intersection of two concepts?

